# Carte PC MCIA pour optimiser connexion airport



## irbene (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour aux habitués du forum, j'ai un powerbook titanium 15' et je désire savoir s'il existe une carte airport pour optimiser ma connexion en remplacement de la carte d'origine qui rame un peu (airport extreme); Apple n'a pas su me répondre. Par ailleurs, si la carte n'est pas remplaçable, j'aimerais mettre une carte PC MCIA, en connaissez-vous qui soient compatible Mac ? Merci de votre aide.


----------

